# looking for a san Diego based architect for a detached garage/granny flat



## JSM_CC (Jul 25, 2012)

I have a potential client in valley center that doesn't have any plans drawn and is looking for someone who can draw them up. If you are interested reply here or my email [email protected]


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

He's a little north of you but Andy may be able to help...:thumbsup:

http://www.contractortalk.com/members/scipioafricanus-32132


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

I was just about to say, Andy may be able to help you on this one.


----------

